# 2nd Best Option for GPS DVD NAVI



## seamo (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm new to the forum, hope I'm posting in the right spot. Have a 2006 bmw x5 and I would like to upgrade the dvd gps navi system.
My first choice would be Dynavin N6 but is priced too high for my budget. What would you recommend as the best second choice?

Dynavin D99+ $449 on ebay

Eonon $397 on ebay

Or any other recommendation. Your suggestion would be appreciated:

Thanks,

seamo


----------

